
Calm Down. Facebook Is Not Screwing You. - jamesjyu
http://recode.net/2014/04/02/calm-down-facebook-is-not-screwing-you/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social
======
Im_Talking
Wouldn't trust Facebook as far as I could throw them. The whole thing just
gives me the ebe-gee-bees (which is a technical term).

I will never sign-up. You will have to pry the Unsubscribe key from my cold
dead hands.

------
dang
Can anyone suggest an accurate title that isn't linkbait?

------
ivv
Facebook is not screwing you -- says the guy whose job depends on people
buying Facebook ads and likes and managing pages.

